# Magazine question?



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Probably been asked more than once but will the Mec-Gar 17rd mags made for the CZ-75 work for the CZ-75BD? I want to make sure before I order. I've been told the Mec-Gar are one of the best aftermarket mags available.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You've been told right! Mec-Gar is an Israeli company. Their pistol magazines are among the very finest I've ever used in my entire (long) life. Here's a quote from Midway's website:

Mec-Gar Mag CZ 75B 9mm Luger 16-Round Steel Blue



> Mec-Gar magazine quality is so well known that firearm manufacturers including Browning, Remington, Sig Sauer and Walther have Mec-Gar build magazines under their brand names. These are high-quality, reliable steel magazines at an affordable price. Also fits the CZ-85. This magazine will not fit pre-B CZ 75 or 85 pistols. B suffix was added in 1998. Non-suffix early CZs did not have a firing pin block safety, reversible magazine release or ambidextrous safety.


 
I don't know exactly what CZ pistol you have. Suggest you phone Midway Tech Support and ask them for help. You might, also, want to visit Mec-Gar's website before you place an order. They have quite a selection of high quality magazines for CZ-75(B/BD) series pistols.

http://www.mec-gar.com/Magazines/CZ

(I remember paying really big bucks to purchase 4 Mec-Gar, 'Hi-Caps' for my Browning P-35's while the, 'assault weapons ban' was in effect. The only thing that eased the pain in my wallet is the fact that these Mec-Gar's are really beautifully made magazines. What a law! It did absolutely no good for anybody except, perhaps, a few magazine sellers who just kept, 'raking in the mullah'!)


----------



## Sportdog7 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks I'll check the Mec-Gar web site!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> You've been told right! Mec-Gar is an Israeli company.


Glock Doctor, I agree with you on the quality of Mec-Gar magazines, but truth be told Mec-Gar is an Italian, family owned company, not an Israeli Company.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

denner said:


> Glock Doctor, I agree with you on the quality of Mec-Gar magazines, but truth be told Mec-Gar is an Italian, family owned company, not an Israeli Company.


Thank you! I don't know why I thought they were Israeli. Years ago I talked to several of the sales people in, I believe, a Connecticut, USA, field office. One of the things we discussed was the various Mec-Gar magazines the Israeli IMF was using at the time. I guess I got confused. I remembered Mec-Gar as Israeli when, in fact, they are an Italian company just as you have pointed out. Must be getting old!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> Thank you! I don't know why I thought they were Israeli. Years ago I talked to several of the sales people in, I believe, a Connecticut, USA, field office. One of the things we discussed was the various Mec-Gar magazines the Israeli IMF was using at the time. I guess I got confused. I remembered Mec-Gar as Israeli when, in fact, they are an Italian company just as you have pointed out. Must be getting old!


Nah, with age we all become wiser. It would be easy to confuse as Mec-Gar makes magazines for just about anything coupled with the fact many high end pistol manufacturers(Sig) use them as OEM. You would think anything Israeli made would come with Israeli magazines, Italian or Israeli, I'm sure they would both be high quality. On a further note Mec-Gar does not make Beretta magazines as many would believe, but they sure run good in them.


----------

